# Edith



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a little stray in at the moment; we've called her Edith. She may be in need of a home very soon - we just need to make sure her tum's alright as she seems to have some slow movement of food through her stomach.

She's had a bad time wherever she's been. She came in with a nasty infected wound, which has now been repaired, but she has nowhere to go. 

https://www.facebook.com/bluehousev...7632502930266/906820212678154/?type=1&theater


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a sweet little girl, poor thing. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Edith is still with us. She is awesome!

She really is a super little cat, very gentle and affectionate. She's been enjoying lots of cuddles.

My colleague repaired her wound yesterday; she's a bit sore but it's healing well so far. 

We're just concerned that her stomach isn't emptying. It's REALLY full because she is starving and has absolutely scoffed herself. At the moment I'm treating her for food bloat but I can't rule out a blockage of some kind (foreign body, tumour)... though it has to be said, she is remarkably bright so I'd be surprised if it is anything like this. She is still hungry and hasn't vomited!

I'll see how she goes on over the weekend - I hope she's okay and we can find this gorgeous girl a home!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like you may have someone interested, someone posted a comment on your Facebook page an hour ago


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Someone said she would take her. That's great news!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Looks like you may have someone interested, someone posted a comment on your Facebook page an hour ago


I shall investigate!

I've been asleep since 5pm, my bad....


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I shall investigate!
> 
> I've been asleep since 5pm, my bad....


Good luck!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I did a quick X-ray of Edith today and it *looks* like her stomach contents are moving through into her intestines now. So fingers crossed she just gorged herself! 

Will be keeping an eye on her to make sure she's okay before she goes anywhere.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw someone said they would take ,then seemed to have a change of heart
Poor girl, hope she finds a good home,shes lovely


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I know, I'm quite worried - she can't stay here for long!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am assuming you have notices up in your waiting room, my vet rehomes a lot that way, i hope someone will take her soon


----------

